#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-23
<JEPD> buenas noches!
<Itxshell> buenas noches JEPD
<JEPD> pucha no veo a nadie conocido hoy
<JEPD> hola carlitux
<Carlitux> Hello
<Carlitux> JEPD.
<Carlitux> I'm here.
<Itxshell> buenas JEPD
<JEPD> buenas itxshell
<JEPD> buenas carlitux
<Itxshell> XD
<Carlitux> xD
<Carlitux> como estamos en la sala?
<JEPD> pues familiarisandome con la sala
<Carlitux> que bueno. disculpa JEPD. identificaos porfavor, q no se con quien hablo.
<Itxshell> jajaja yo no le diria nada JEPD
<Itxshell> jajaja como sabemos que Carlitux  es de confianza?
<Carlitux> hahaha.
<JEPD> hay Dios ya me confundieron
<Itxshell> JEPD, ud conoce a Carlitux ?
<JEPD> sii yo si lo conosco
<Itxshell> bueno yo se quien es JEPD y se quien es Carlitux
<Itxshell> el unico perdido es Carlitux
<JEPD> jajajaja
<JEPD> eso es mentira no sabe
<Carlitux> sip, yo ando algo perdido por aqui no se ni que hago.
<Itxshell> buenas noches maviel  le presento a JEPD
<Carlitux> JEPD? ...mmm 4 siglas. tengo que usar algun decodificador.!
<JEPD> Ohh no sabe que hace
<JEPD> jejejejejeje
<JEPD> Inteligente
<Itxshell> JEPD, le presento a maviel ella dio el curso de Libre office
<maviel> hola
<Itxshell> la recuerda JEPD es la del yesito violeta
<JEPD> muxo maviel un gusto
<Carlitux> LIBRE OFFICE :)
<JEPD> si la requerdo
<maviel> :O quien es JEPD?
<Carlitux> hahaha ya se quien es. JEPD.
<Carlitux> ya lo recorde.
<Carlitux> ;)
<Carlitux> esa carita la recuerda bien JEPD.
<Itxshell> uhh! no me diga que reconocio por al carita?
<JEPD> jejejeje eso es trampa fue que yo le dije
<Itxshell> claro a otro con ese hueso
<Itxshell> mmmm si como no por al carita
<JEPD> jejeje
<JEPD> aparte que no se a q carita se refiere
<maviel> nose de que hablan
<Carlitux> hahaha. ajam si q no sabe a que carita me refiero. !!!!
<Carlitux> :(
<Itxshell> somos dos maviel
<maviel> jajaja
<Carlitux> hahaha bueno en fin de nada hablamos.
<Carlitux> reseteen el casette en la sala porfavor.
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> formas de conseguir dinero esta misma semana
<Itxshell> es mas necesitamos dinero ya
<Itxshell> por que hay que reservar el Ticabus
<Itxshell> todos ayudaremso por los que van el proximo viaje lo mismo
<Itxshell> pero intentaremso ir mas personas
<JEPD> ahora yo me perdi
<maviel> ok
<Itxshell> al salvador solo cuesta 100 $ todo transporte y comida y hospedaje
<Itxshell> por persona
<maviel> huy pero seria muy dificil hacer una noche beneficiosa este jueves
<maviel> podemos hacer botellones
<maviel> y pedir dinero
<maviel> dicen que eso resulta
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> pero en base a que y donde pedimos dinero?
<Itxshell> y donde?
<Itxshell> y eso es legal?
<Carlitux> y por donde?
<Itxshell> la unah esta cerrada
<Carlitux> legal? mmm !
<maviel> supongo que si
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja quien secae ahora?
<Itxshell> XD
<JEPD> esa es la red de tigo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Carlitux> un minuto de silencio en la sala. :O
<Itxshell> jaja
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> vamos a flisol
<Itxshell> por fa
<maviel> jaja dele
<Itxshell> JEPD,
<Itxshell> Carlitux,  expliquele a JEPD como
<JEPD> ok expliqueme
<Carlitux> aqui estoy, .....
<JEPD> espero instrucciones
<Carlitux> bueno, entre a "servidor"
<JEPD> mmmju
<Carlitux> luego " join a channel"
<Itxshell> jaja expliquele en pm
<Itxshell> Carlitux,
<Carlitux> que paso
<Carlitux> ?
<JEPD> aja
<Carlitux> y ahora. ?
<Itxshell> ande en pm
<Carlitux> bueno luego escriba " #flisolhn"
<Itxshell> entre Carlitux a fli
<Carlitux> en PM? policia municipal?
<Carlitux> ....que entre. ? y que hay dentro de esa sala. ?
<Carlitux> ya entro JEPD ?¿
<Carlitux> ?
<JEPD> yap
<Carlitux> oki
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-24
<Itxshell> buenas Carlitux
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-25
<mr_bushido> buenas noches
<Itxshell> 0.o
